# Bob Sikes-An outsiders view



## WAHOOO (Nov 28, 2007)

I'm from Cincinnati and my daughter lives in Pensacola. Our family comes to Pensacola 2-3 times a year. I love to saltwater fish an go as often as possible while visiting. Residents of Pensacola are very fortunate to have so many places to fish without a boat. I frequent Bob Sikes Bridge to fish.

My last trip was over Thanksgiving. With such a wonderful structure to fish from I can't understand why the people that use it don't give it more respect. I know it was a busy weekend but can't understand all the trash, dead fish, discarded fishing line and hooks left behind. There are garbage cans about every hundred feet but it seems to be too much trouble to use them. The fishing experience is so much more enjoyable in a clean environment. I know it is just a few that are irresponsible.

Sorry but I had to vent! I will now have some cheese with my whine.



PS Fished three days using live pin fish and dead bait. Caught nothing but pig fish, ribbon fish, pin fish, one white trout and one small grouper.

Where were the reds?



MKS


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

sorry you didn't catch any reds, the pigfish are so thick that they scared all the reds off (joking)... that's why i don't fish bob sikes, it's too trashy.... on any given weekend i drive by and see hundreds of people on both sides, and then on monday morning i drive by and see a sh*tload of fishingline, frozen shrimp boxes and a hell of a lot of beer bottles.... i mean, WTF?, are some people too lazy to walk 25 feet, so instead they trash up their fishing area?.... i wish FWC would frequent that place a bit more... and start being a little more strict about litter and what not (and the glass bottles! not supposed to even be on the beach!).... i'm truly embarressed that you had to see this, i hope your next visit to the beach is better, and i hope you catch some redfish!


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

I agree 100%!! It's sad people can't take better care of our resources.....


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

The explanation is easy - about 80% of the population are pigs and have no respect for anything. It's a dang shame.


----------



## User1265 (Oct 15, 2007)

Yes I agree and I am sorry had to see that side of our community. I fish that bridge quite alot and I don't understand the out right disrespect. There are plenty of trash cans out there. I think the fact that it is free (except the toll) to fish from there it attracts the less desireable members of the area. The further out on the bridge you go the less trash you find. Lazy people don't want to walk that far. I always fish the end between the tank in the water and the boat lane. I have had pretty good luck when I have the patience to get through the pig fish. I also think the FWC should frequent there more often. I have had people ask me many times if the could have a red fish that was over size and got mad when I said no and let the fish go. The beach pier is alot nicer and doesn't have all the pig fish and only cost ya 6.50.


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2007)

Bob Sykes used to be a great place to fish untill 3mile closed. A lot of the fisherman who fished on 3mile now fish on Bob Sykes. The new demographic of Bob Sykes anglers is the reason it looks like most of the yards in Ensley and Brownsville.


----------



## sailmaker (Dec 10, 2007)

It's like that one the Texas coast too guys. Ther are [unfortunately] lots of lowlife types who fish piers and brigges, ESPECIALLY if it's free! Somebody has to enforce regulations y'all. When folks who can't afford a boat or a decent car have to pay fines and/or show up in court, it will start to sink in. I wouldn't hold my breath!


----------



## JLMass (Oct 1, 2007)

we used to fish it when we were little on a good day there was maybe 20 people on the whole bridge just walk and bottom bounce for flounder or sheephead now you go to close to someones set rod they freak out at you i wish 3mile would be reopened also it has always been dirty out there thats nothing new i know of people starting fires out towards the end at night to stay warm during the winter.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

i've still got fishing line stuck in the wheels on my cart from going out there :banghead


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Yeah it's a mess. I go out there all the time and there is always dead fish, old bait, broken beer bottles, etc. I've had to take the wheels off my cart to get line off and so forth. Hell even poped a tire on the broken glass first time i used my cart! I was out there early one morning and some ppl in a pick up truck were driving up and down picking up the garbage. It was good to see, until they tried to take my bluefish that i had setting out for bait.......don't touch my bait now....lol


----------



## RedfishHunter (Oct 3, 2007)

The bridege is free so why don't these people have a little respect for it??


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *RedfishHunter (12/14/2007)*The bridege is free so why don't these people have a little respect for it??


 because it's free and they're ignorant and there isn't anyone out there to regulate what happens.


----------



## SkinnyWater (Oct 4, 2007)

The last time I fished the sound, I took the boy to fish the pilings under Bob Sikes for some pin fish ect for bait. I made it a point to to find a span where no one was fishing. Two boys what looked like Ensley residents with their pants around their knees, pulled up and moved three spans to cast at my boat. I'm glad I left the 9mm at the house, it would have got ugly. Instead of making a scene in front of the boy, we left and found some old pier pilings to fish. Some poeple just ain't worth the effort.

:doh


----------



## tailfisher (Oct 7, 2007)

hell I wonder what there houses look like.


----------



## Cubs Fan (Oct 17, 2007)

Remember some people are truely fishing to EAT!Its a survival instinct,not to perish.


----------



## liam (Oct 7, 2007)

I usually pick up a lot of trash when i come off the bob sikes bridge.I find it nearly beyond belief that people with trash in front of them ,cant be bothered to pick there trash up when the can is right next to them.What a bunch of losers:doh


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

It is completetly disrespectful. I have went off on people several times, watching them throw there trash over the bridge. Pisses me off when people cant just clean up htere own mess.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

What we have hear is a total lack of respect for our comunity.


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

Unless more conscientious anglers impress upon the 'trashy element' their reponsibility to keep these public access areas relatively clean, we ALL run the risk of losing access to them.

This is a BIG issue in many coastal communities where free public access points are being restricted just for this reason!


----------

